# Why I dislike the Uber Gas Card



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

So I usually drive Friday and Saturday's sometimes more, but the gas charges from Friday and Saturday don't show up on my Uber statement until Tuesday/Wednesday... By then I've already been paid and my uber balance zero'd out. I wish there was a way I could leave money in my uber balance but no. And now that I'm in this situation I can't even repay that amount from my uber debit card. Literally the only way for me to payback that $93 is to go out and give more rides with no further earnings... I feel trapped. I think I'll just stop using the gas card period. I'll use Instant Pay, and just pay for gas on my own debit card, that way I'm never in this spot.

Maybe it doesn't make a difference math-wise in the end, but it's a huge psychological factor here feeling like I need to drive all night and I'm not going to make any additional money...

Thoughts?


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Math wise it makes no difference, but yes that would bug me too! I don't wanna feel like I'm digging out of a hole.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> I don't wanna feel like I'm digging out of a hole.


That's exactly what it feels like... And if I fuel up my car with the gas card again to go drive to earn that $93 back, guess what there will be another $40 charge in a few days... It's a vicious cycle. The gas card is great for Uber though... as it ensure's you'll be coming back to drive more... I wonder what happens if I don't drive for a while and just leave my Earnings at negative? Gas card deactivation? Driver deactivation? who knows.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

It's a mental game, but I'm trying to use just tips for gas. Makes it feel "free". Lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RussellP said:


> So I usually drive Friday and Saturday's sometimes more, but the gas charges from Friday and Saturday don't show up on my Uber statement until Tuesday/Wednesday... By then I've already been paid and my uber balance zero'd out. I wish there was a way I could leave money in my uber balance but no. And now that I'm in this situation I can't even repay that amount from my uber debit card. Literally the only way for me to payback that $93 is to go out and give more rides with no further earnings... I feel trapped. I think I'll just stop using the gas card period. I'll use Instant Pay, and just pay for gas on my own debit card, that way I'm never in this spot.
> 
> Maybe it doesn't make a difference math-wise in the end, but it's a huge psychological factor here feeling like I need to drive all night and I'm not going to make any additional money...
> 
> Thoughts?


Money management is an acquired skill . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RussellP said:


> That's exactly what it feels like... And if I fuel up my car with the gas card again to go drive to earn that $93 back, guess what there will be another $40 charge in a few days... It's a vicious cycle. The gas card is great for Uber though... as it ensure's you'll be coming back to drive more... I wonder what happens if I don't drive for a while and just leave my Earnings at negative? Gas card deactivation? Driver deactivation? who knows.


It Shows your TRUE Uber costs vs. Earnings.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Money management is an acquired skill . . .


 I'm not sure that's relevant here... It seems that by using this gas card offering then there is no way to avoid this "Negative Earnings" situation. I would rather have just put it on my own credit card which I can repay with cash, instead of having to repay with more of my time and mileage.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i use it alot. i am full time driver. if i have a great week, say 800 plus i dont miss $125 so much. ut the carryover neg. is a mental killer imho.
Try this pay cash and let card clear balance. us e it once for say $35 thats all. you will be in a better mental state. as i owe 55 this week. new week
rt away - 21 already . so mentally all my mondays and tuesdays earning are lower.
now i still owe $32.....last nt i paid cash. if my week goes great i use card . if just struggling week as surge as been off alot as too many drivers. i pay cash . but in my head i only got $32 owed..
i used card for $3000 in fuel last year.
imho i feel paying cash is a better way so u your hard work dont go minus


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

The gas card is basically a loan from Uber. It would make me actually beat myself up driving more to get out of the negative and for that reason I have ignored the gas card. The savings per gallon is minimal, and costco is cheaper anyways for gas.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

what works for me i set aside $150 a week for fuel. if at end of pay week i owe $100. i put that $100 in envolpe to add back to new week. but this week i am taking better control of gas card.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I guess if i was ever in a spot where I had no gas and no cash and I wanted to uber, the gas card would come in handy, but I always have cash or other credit available, so I think I'm basically done using my card...


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Uber gas cards are a scam on drivers. I qualify for the gas card every month, but after the first month, I quit using it. I have opted to use a Murphy's (Walmart) card. There are times that they have a promotion of $0.10 off or every gallon bought. Normal discount is $0.05 off of every gallon bought. Do the MATH, as the MATH does not lie! Check out what Murphy's has to offer. There are other cards (Shell for one) that always offer at least $0.05/gal off. I use both, Shell when not close to Murphy's.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

There's a BJ's wholesale club here that always has gas 10-15 cents less than all the other stations around, but it has a $50 yearly membership... So I'd have to pump 500 gallons a year to break even on that deal...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

for full timers ubers card has 1 benifit it shows on tax form how much gas you spent for year...thats about all the good .


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> for full timers ubers card has 1 benifit it shows on tax form how much gas you spent for year...thats about all the good .


I only use the Murphy's and Shell card for my 100% Uber car. All statements show the same. So I see NO benefit. I also enter on my calendar, the car mileage, and cost of fuel each night.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RussellP said:


> There's a BJ's wholesale club here that always has gas 10-15 cents less than all the other stations around, but it has a $50 yearly membership... So I'd have to pump 500 gallons a year to break even on that deal...


For a fulltime driver 500 gallons a year is easy. I like my costco membership because it also saves me money on ink, photos and that delicious cheap food court


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

RussellP said:


> There's a BJ's wholesale club here that always has gas 10-15 cents less than all the other stations around, but it has a $50 yearly membership... So I'd have to pump 500 gallons a year to break even on that deal...


So, going by your OP, you're putting in roughly 13 gallons every time. Using that number, it would take 13 weeks for you to break even on this deal. You would be saving money for the rest of the 39 weeks.

Only you can determine if it's worth it to you. Oh, and don't forget that the membership means that you get all of the other stuff inside the store at a savings over buying in most other places.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> For a fulltime driver 500 gallons a year is easy. I like my costco membership because it also saves me money on ink, photos and that delicious cheap food court


Bratwurst combo and a twisted churro 2.50 plus tax. Or if I'm feeling adventurous I'll get the brisket sandwich - best $5 sandwich around.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

So I went out last night to try and repay my fuel debt... I drove from 6PM to 3:30A and still came up $1 short  I also had to put another $40 in my tank... so I guess it's going to take a whole nother night out to get back to usual...


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Another night like that you'll be in the black. $40 on the fuel card plus the $40 you spent yesterday and 92.50 in trips will put you at $11.44 - enough for a quick lunch!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

You were going to spend the money anyway right? If it takes away from your earnings instead, I don't see the difference. And if it saves you on gas then it seems you are ahead.

It seems the issue is just that it lowers morale by seeing a negative number on the screen temporarily? Or does it have the ability to reduce your credit score if the number is negative or something?


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

No credit impact... And math wise it's the same... It's just a morale thing feeling like I'm trying to dig my way out of a whole. I worked 9 hours last night and I didn't earn a penny more than I already had


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Another thought; Buy a "fuel card" at places like Publix. The card cost $40.00 for $50.00 in fuel. Although there are some restriction.At Publix, you need a coupon, and buy at least $5







0.00 in groceries, which isn't hard to do.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

So last night I tried something different and it made me "feel" a lot better

1) Start the night with a full tank of gas
2) Uber On
3) Uber Off, do Instant Pay to Uber(GoBank) Debit Card
4) Refill tank to full, pay with Uber Debit Card

So the gas that I buy is relative to how much I earned for the night, and comes directly out of that night's earnings. Slow night? Well it shouldn't use that much gas, and it should always be less than the fares...

I guess the Gas Card would be fine too if the gas charges showed up instantly or atleast the same night that you used it. The thing that was bothersome was that Friday and Saturday gas usage doesn't show up until Tuesday or Wednesday, and those are typically really slow nights, so it's pretty impossible to dig out of the hole.

As long as the gas cost comes out of the same nights earnings, then it feels more positive.

As far as BJ's goes... with the $50 membership... I don't shop there at all now, and it's sort of on the outside of town.

I typically use about 8 gallons per night that I uber, and about 3 nights a week. So to hit the 500 gallon 'breakeven' mark, that'll take about 6 months. So assuming I use another 500 gallons in the second half of the year, that means I'll save a total of $50 on gas for the year... Out of 1000 gallons ($2400)... 

Seems not worth it to me to be pigeon holed into using just 1 gas station on the edge of town that isn't even open 24/7... I'll stick with GasBuddy for finding the best price!


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

As for the gas card, quit using it. There are better cards out there you could be using for gas. Many credit cards offer 2% or more cash back on fuel.

Currently I use an amazon rewards card because I get to buy free s**t every month. I'm considering switching to Costco though. Like others have said, those membership cards pay for themselves, plus you get other benefits.



RussellP said:


> I drove from 6PM to 3:30A ... I also had to put another $40 in my tank.


Here's another problem. What are you driving/doing that's costing you $40 in gas each day? That's not an unusually long shift (I'm assuming a meal break was in there). I'm easily spending half that on gas and I'm just driving a civic.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I only use about $20/night average (half a tank)... that night I started on half and ended on empty so I filled up at the end.

'06 Cadillac SRX V6


----------



## FinallyDone2017 (Jan 14, 2017)

RussellP said:


> So I usually drive Friday and Saturday's sometimes more, but the gas charges from Friday and Saturday don't show up on my Uber statement until Tuesday/Wednesday... By then I've already been paid and my uber balance zero'd out. I wish there was a way I could leave money in my uber balance but no. And now that I'm in this situation I can't even repay that amount from my uber debit card. Literally the only way for me to payback that $93 is to go out and give more rides with no further earnings... I feel trapped. I think I'll just stop using the gas card period. I'll use Instant Pay, and just pay for gas on my own debit card, that way I'm never in this spot.
> 
> Maybe it doesn't make a difference math-wise in the end, but it's a huge psychological factor here feeling like I need to drive all night and I'm not going to make any additional money...
> 
> Thoughts?


I agree this completely made me want to quit Uber. They don't subtract it daily like they use it. They do it weekly and start you off negatively.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

A lot of people coming about this. I dont see the issue. what does it matter from which pile (or bank account ) you pay for your gas with. 100/wk in gas is 100/wk in gas. I prefer it to come out of my Earnings. If you use it consistently than it evens out. 

You start in the hole 100 bit at t j e end of the week that 100 won't be come out until next week and so on. It's just a mental thing but it gives a better idea of your true earnings.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FinallyDone2017 said:


> I agree this completely made me want to quit Uber. They don't subtract it daily like they use it. They do it weekly and start you off negatively.


It's always taken a few days, at least for the last 2 years.

So what if you start negative. if you know you spent 50 on gas Sat and Sun that didn't post yet save it. I fail to understand how everyone gets so upset over this.

You will spend the same amout (give or take 1-2%) regardless of how you pay for it. If you use your debit card, a credit card, cash, or the uber card, it is all your $. why is the weekends gas money coming out on Tues the next week such a big deal? I don't get it


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sueron said:


> Another thought; Buy a "fuel card" at places like Publix. The card cost $40.00 for $50.00 in fuel. Although there are some restriction.At Publix, you need a coupon, and buy at least $5
> View attachment 91214
> 0.00 in groceries, which isn't hard to do.


Good old Publix! I love these deals. i spent 20 years with them and my wife currently works there. I buy 5 cards every time they are on sale. 200 for 250 in gaS.

If you know someone you don't have to purchase the groceries!


----------



## FinallyDone2017 (Jan 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> It's always taken a few days, at least for the last 2 years.
> 
> So what if you start negative. if you know you spent 50 on gas Sat and Sun that didn't post yet save it. I fail to understand how everyone gets so upset over this.
> 
> You will spend the same amout (give or take 1-2%) regardless of how you pay for it. If you use your debit card, a credit card, cash, or the uber card, it is all your $. why is the weekends gas money coming out on Tues the next week such a big deal? I don't get it


Don't say "always" you aren't me. Quit speaking on behalf of other people's experience. You don't own Uber, and you're not a Green Dot/Uber customer service representative. You have no credibility on my experience.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> It's a mental game, but I'm trying to use just tips for gas. Makes it feel "free". Lol


Tips? Like $5 a week??


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Buddywannaride said:


> Tips? Like $5 a week??


Well last week I did better, about $20 in tips. This week, about $3. Lol. So yeah that plan may not be reliable.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Good old Publix! I love these deals. i spent 20 years with them and my wife currently works there. I buy 5 cards every time they are on sale. 200 for 250 in gaS.
> 
> If you know someone you don't have to purchase the groceries!


Don't know anyone, but my wife spending $50.00 isn't hard to do. We have a choice close by..Publix or Wallyworld, we choose Publix for 90% of our groceries. Publix is always clean, employees ALWAYS want to help customers find what they want, and show (not tell) them the isle where it is. not like WW


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sueron said:


> Don't know anyone, but my wife spending $50.00 isn't hard to do. We have a choice close by..Publix or Wallyworld, we choose Publix for 90% of our groceries. Publix is always clean, employees ALWAYS want to help customers find what they want, and show (not tell) them the isle where it is. not like WW


My wife is a store manager... it's a good company to work for, It used to be a great company to work for but it's changed. I love the gas card deal, the run them often. 50 isn't hard but I get 5 at a time, that's $50 free gas!

Most of the time if you're a regular, they do not hold you to the $50 in groceries. 
Publix was built on customer service, it's gotten away from it some what but still better than most stores.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

So last night I started by topping off my tank (accounting for the gas I used for personal reasons)....

So starting with a full tank I drove 7.5 hours, Earned $124. When I was done I cashed out to Uber Debit Card
Then I stopped at the lowest gas station on my way home and topped off again. I used 9.5 gallons and it cost $22.67. 

Now I can start tomorrow with a full tank of gas and $0 in earnings (non negative!) which means I can drive as much or as little as I want, and not be indebitted to Uber to have to drive more hours... Uber gas card = trash.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

RussellP said:


> Uber gas card = trash.


You got that RIGHT! Anytime a driver uses a Uber gas card, they loose money, vs other offers out there.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sueron said:


> You got that RIGHT! Anytime a driver uses a Uber gas card, they loose money, vs other offers out there.


The amount is very 0-2%. I get a decent discount at Shell, it fluctuates between 2-6%. OP's issue though isn't the amount of the discount. It's just the fact this weekends gas expense posts next week and his earnings show a negative. what I don't understand is what the difference is. It's all the same money, in the end it all comes out of the same pile of money.

I like using the card, I keeps me from me from being disillusioned into thinking I'm making more than I am.

If you use a credit card and pay it in full every month, if you use a debit card, cash or the uber card. it's all te same pile of money.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

The problem here isn't the Ubergas card, the BJs or Costco membership fees, or even the 2% rebate on some credit cards.

The problem is $92 for around 9 hours of work.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

My bank O' 'Merica card gives 3% back on gasoline purchases..


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ditch the gas card and get a good rewards credit card that pays 5% rewards. Uber's gas card pays next to nothing.


----------



## Uberface007 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uber treats us like crap. Gas card was suppose to help us out. NOT! Why wait 2 days later and take the money? I mean come on Uber you guys can't be that dumb. Uber needs to fire some of the people that's in charge of decision making, because they do a piss poor job. It's bad enough we are already making less than Walmart employees. Uber please treat us better.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I enjoyed the card because it was easy to see what I made at a glance . Instead of recording each gas receipt I just used the Uber Card , plus I usually saw savings around $1.50 a tank which is enough to cover my caffeine addiction for a day haha . 

I do my records in a xcel spreed sheet . I record Miles , net earnings (after gas and commission) # of rides , hours and any extra expenses if any . I did stop recording cash tips as I consider that money just extra money and probably covers some over looked expenses (I use it mainly for food and drink while working)(

I like to be able to see my earnings in the following matter

Per Hour Earnings 
Per Mile Earnings
Per Ride Earnings

This gives me a much clearer idea of what I'm earning. For the new year I started a new job and now uber part time , and now I have set up a seperate checking account (since I no longer qualify for the UberGas Card) I pay for all car related and uber related expenses from this account and my Uber Lyft earnings go into this account. I pay my insurance, all gas , all car maintenance and car payment from this account I also cover my costs for my 2 project cars, and my track fees . Basically Lyft and Uber earnings are now paying for my car hobbies, nothing car related will be paid for by anything but Uber/Lyft

I do understand your thing about seeing the negative balance some days and it can be annoying but look at the big picture (monthly or at least weekly net earnings ) don't focus on the day . 
I would sometimes go out with a goal say $200 for the day and I'd hit it and then look later and a gas fill up would come out bringing my daily under my goal . Sometimes it would motivate me to just go work a little longer and get back over $200 for the day


----------



## ajb62787 (Jun 15, 2016)

On the Uber Driver App, select Account then Payment. Any balance that occurs in the negative can be automatically paid back using the Collections method. No trips needed in order to pay back.


----------



## TheRealGnash (Jan 6, 2017)

It's a vicious cycle for sure. I have the same thing at the regular job, knowing $748 coming out for the family health insurance. Start in the hole there every month too. 
I think using their gas card gives me a better picture of my earnings. It helps keep the money in the bank and just work off the fuel. 
I hate starting in the hole. I got gas Saturday night and didn't drive Sunday or Monday. Going to start off -33 when that charge hits tonight. 
It also discourages you from doing more lyft since you're always working off the gas bill for Uber.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

The only time I tried to use the Uber Gas card it didn't work. First off, why do I need to enter mileage? Second, the pin they sent me didn't work. Total pos. I get a better deal on gas at Costco, so **** it.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

My gripe isn't with the card, but with the unpredictable nature of the payments.

Sometimes I'm charged twice in the same day (perhaps as charges come in). In contrast, I've had NO deductions this week. Yet. For all I know, I'll look tomorrow and see today's $90 day was turned into a --$30 day during the night.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> My gripe isn't with the card, but with the unpredictable nature of the payments.
> 
> Sometimes I'm charged twice in the same day (perhaps as charges come in). In contrast, I've had NO deductions this week. Yet. For all I know, I'll look tomorrow and see today's $90 day was turned into a --$30 day during the night.


I have the same complaint. They haven't charged me for one fill up from last week or ANY of this week's fill ups yet. So there's over $100 outstanding gas charges that'll hit me someday. Annoying.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I'm not sure that's relevant here... It seems that by using this gas card offering then there is no way to avoid this "Negative Earnings" situation. I would rather have just put it on my own credit card which I can repay with cash, instead of having to repay with more of my time and mileage.


Russell, it means your operating in the negative.... You are essentially helping Uber maintain it lifestyle. Your working for free... U put gas n car but made no money...


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> I have the same complaint. They haven't charged me for one fill up from last week or ANY of this week's fill ups yet. So there's over $100 outstanding gas charges that'll hit me someday. Annoying.


I think something is glitching with the card. I have two missing with the first one dating back to the 20th. It usually only takes 2-3 days max to post. IDK


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

It's Uber way of making you commit to future driving


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

You spent $93 between Saturday and Sunday? What are you driving?


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Nope... Friday thru Saturday... on a weekend where i traveled a god awful amount of dead-head miles

Cadillac SRX 3.6L V6 though... With all the time spent idling my Avg MPG shows like 16... It used be 18-20 when I didnt uber. But in Maine you can't shut the car off while waiting for a ride without getting cold quickly... Sometimes my engine runs like 12 hours straight.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RussellP said:


> Nope... Friday thru Saturday... on a weekend where i traveled a god awful amount of dead-head miles
> 
> Cadillac SRX 3.6L V6 though... With all the time spent idling my Avg MPG shows like 16... It used be 18-20 when I didnt uber. But in Maine you can't shut the car off while waiting for a ride without getting cold quickly... Sometimes my engine runs like 12 hours straight.


Get a hybrid. Even an old Camry is good. I did San Francisco - San Diego/Mexico border last week (550 miles) on $35 of gas.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Not planning on trading my Cadillac for a Camry anytime soon


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

WTF Uber? I thought something was up when my gas charge hadn't posted from the 20th then just received an email from Uber saying "you haven't used your gas card yet blah blah..." I have had it and used it for months. Maybe I will get a free 40 bucks in gas out of their glitch or a nasty email calling me a thief and charging me interest. We shall see.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

RussellP said:


> It's Uber way of making you commit to future driving


I don't think anyone or anyones at Uber are smart enough to develop all the conspiracy possibilities we all propose here on this forum.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Sloven1 said:


> WTF Uber? I thought something was up when my gas charge hadn't posted from the 20th then just received an email from Uber saying "you haven't used your gas card yet blah blah..." I have had it and used it for months. Maybe I will get a free 40 bucks in gas out of their glitch or a nasty email calling me a thief and charging me interest. We shall see.


I got the same email, and I clearly have used it!


----------



## Uberpimped007 (Nov 23, 2016)

oh believe me I learned my lesson with the gas card I was a negative -133.00 before took me a day and a half to get out that hole but I only use it in emergencies now because mentally it kills you a negative balance makes you not want to drive. Been there done that not a good feeling


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

If anybody here drives in New Jersey and uses the gas card there is better option. Go to Costco. The gas is cheaper than the card discount and in NJ you do not have to be a costco member to get gas. You do need a visa card because you cannot use cash.....every little bit helps.....good luck out there....


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

luckytown said:


> If anybody here drives in New Jersey and uses the gas card there is better option. Go to Costco. The gas is cheaper than the card discount and in NJ you do not have to be a costco member to get gas. You do need a visa card because you cannot use cash.....every little bit helps.....good luck out there....


Yeah, I looked that up today. Your state prohibits gas clubs. Lucky


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

No doubt the Uber person who posts our gas charges is being kept out of country by the travel ban


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Seriously, I haven't been charged a fill up since 1/16


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

My last fuel charge was 1/19. I also received the email. Card continues to work.

I have asked Uber about this twice and received no response.

I fear I will find the card inactive at the moment I need it most.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

App now has a message saying the Fuel Card is under maintenance and all charges should come through in the next couple of days.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> App now has a message saying the Fuel Card is under maintenance and all charges should come through in the next couple of days.


Yep. Just saw that.


----------



## Tony1 (Feb 2, 2017)

PCH5150 said:


> It's a mental game, but I'm trying to use just tips for gas. Makes it feel "free". Lol


It would be nice to actually get tips.....


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

RussellP said:


> So I usually drive Friday and Saturday's sometimes more, but the gas charges from Friday and Saturday don't show up on my Uber statement until Tuesday/Wednesday... By then I've already been paid and my uber balance zero'd out. I wish there was a way I could leave money in my uber balance but no. And now that I'm in this situation I can't even repay that amount from my uber debit card. Literally the only way for me to payback that $93 is to go out and give more rides with no further earnings... I feel trapped. I think I'll just stop using the gas card period. I'll use Instant Pay, and just pay for gas on my own debit card, that way I'm never in this spot.
> 
> good to use as back up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Right. I found the message this morning. So ... No doubt some day in the next week I'll find my entire $200 fuel bill taken at once. That's a big hit, but oh well ...


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Right. I found the message this morning. So ... No doubt some day in the next week I'll find my entire $200 fuel bill taken at once. That's a big hit, but oh well ...


 It's like trying to dig your way out of a hole with a shovel... It would work better as a debit card though so that the amount instantly comes out of your earnings, that way you can just fill up before your instant pay or something.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Uber has told me the late billings will be taken over a period of two weeks. 

Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

RussellP said:


> So I usually drive Friday and Saturday's sometimes more, but the gas charges from Friday and Saturday don't show up on my Uber statement until Tuesday/Wednesday... By then I've already been paid and my uber balance zero'd out. I wish there was a way I could leave money in my uber balance but no. And now that I'm in this situation I can't even repay that amount from my uber debit card. Literally the only way for me to payback that $93 is to go out and give more rides with no further earnings... I feel trapped. I think I'll just stop using the gas card period. I'll use Instant Pay, and just pay for gas on my own debit card, that way I'm never in this spot.
> 
> Maybe it doesn't make a difference math-wise in the end, but it's a huge psychological factor here feeling like I need to drive all night and I'm not going to make any additional money...
> 
> Thoughts?


As of hr ago i am -143 . Because they decided to do maintance and not tell us. I dont understand why i cant take part of my earnings and have it as a fuel savings. Ugh? Well most of my driving will shift to lyft


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Uber has told me the late billings will be taken over a period of two weeks.
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me.


Didnt happen. 4 days


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

luckytown said:


> If anybody here drives in New Jersey and uses the gas card there is better option. Go to Costco. The gas is cheaper than the card discount and in NJ you do not have to be a costco member to get gas. You do need a visa card because you cannot use cash.....every little bit helps.....good luck out there....


In south jersey we dont have a costco


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

RussellP said:


> So I usually drive Friday and Saturday's sometimes more, but the gas charges from Friday and Saturday don't show up on my Uber statement until Tuesday/Wednesday... By then I've already been paid and my uber balance zero'd out. I wish there was a way I could leave money in my uber balance but no. And now that I'm in this situation I can't even repay that amount from my uber debit card. Literally the only way for me to payback that $93 is to go out and give more rides with no further earnings... I feel trapped. I think I'll just stop using the gas card period. I'll use Instant Pay, and just pay for gas on my own debit card, that way I'm never in this spot.
> 
> Maybe it doesn't make a difference math-wise in the end, but it's a huge psychological factor here feeling like I need to drive all night and I'm not going to make any additional money...
> 
> Thoughts?


They just added another 287 in fuel charges in my acct. i am -300. I cannot collect any earnings. Now they are telling me they are aware of this . Wtf. This gas card is killing me. Cant do uber now


----------

